# Flatheads on Tappan?



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Anyone know any good spots on Tappan for flat heads? Everywhere I try all I ever get is channels. Taking the wife out tomorrow afternoon. Any info would be helpful thanks


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's about all you'll get "in the afternoon". Most flats are caught at night.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

She likes to tan that's why we go ing the afternoon but I fished till midnight and wasn't till 7 or 8 that we started getting bites. Couldn't keep bait alive. Even bluegill were during 5 minutes of being in the water. Caught 3 nice channels yet again tho but still no flats. Gonna hit Atwood this weekend forget Tappan


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

With the water temps as high as they are, bluegills have a short life span on the hook. I switch to goldfish this time a year, nothing seems to phase them neither hooks or warm water!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If you have a smaller creek close to you, suckers are a good option in the heat of the summer. They are pretty hearty and will stay alive on the hook for a good amount of time. A cast net is my preferred method to catch them but I have also caught them on a size 8 or 10 hook, small split shot, and a small piece of worm. I usually have my best luck catching them in runs with a little bit of depth. Typically they will run in schools of 5 or 6 up to dozens. 4"-12" suckers were our favorite bait for flatheads.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would like to know what kind of suckers your referring too. Because all the years that I have flathead fished redhorse,white and black suckers would start dieing on the hook once water temps got into the 70s. Suckers is only a spring and fall bait for me. Summer stick with goldfish and bullheads.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

ducky152000 said:


> I would like to know what kind of suckers your referring too. Because all the years that I have flathead fished redhorse,white and black suckers would start dieing on the hook once water temps got into the 70s. Suckers is only a spring and fall bait for me. Summer stick with goldfish and bullheads.


We always used northern hognose suckers. We had buckets that we drilled holes in to basically make a basket out of them. When we would transport them to our spot, we would put a trash bag in the bucket and fill the bucket with water. Once at the spot, we would pour them out of the trash bag into the bucket and put them in the water with a rock in the bottom to hold the bucket down. Never had an issue with them dying and they would kick on the hook all night if nothing came to eat them. We exclusively used suckers all through the summer because they were so easy to get with a cast net and caught a lot of flatheads on them. 

Redhorse and white suckers do suck as live bait. They die quickly and don't have much fight on the hook. If we had those we either let them go or used them as cut bait.


----------

